# keep config changes I saw on some threads or erase?



## azathoth (Dec 29, 2017)

```
root@realfascism:~ #  cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
vfs.zfs.min_auto_ashift=12
zfs_load="YES"
root@realfascism:~ # cat /etc/sysctl.conf
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/sysctl.conf 112200 2003-03-13 18:43:50Z mux $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
#security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
sysctl kern.maxfilesperproc=1048576
sysctl kern.maxvnodes=1048576
sysctl kern.maxfiles=1048576
sysctl kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224
sysctl kern.sched.slice=3
sysctl kern.sched.interact=5
sysctl kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=4096
sysctl kern.ipc.somaxconn=8192
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2017)

Don't put the sysctl(8) command in the sysctl.conf(5) file.


```
kern.maxfilesperproc=1048576
kern.maxvnodes=1048576
kern.maxfiles=1048576
kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224
kern.sched.slice=3
kern.sched.interact=5
kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=4096
kern.ipc.somaxconn=8192
```

And in general, I would recommend not tuning anything until you run into issues or certain limits. Until then it's best to let the system automatically adjust itself.


----------



## getopt (Dec 29, 2017)

azathoth said:


> root@realfascism:~ #



I deny any help for those related to any form of fascism.
To the end of my life I'll fight fascism where it crosses my way.

azathoth added to my forum member block list.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 5, 2018)

getopt said:


> I deny any help for those related to any form of fascism.
> To the end of my life I'll fight fascism where it crosses my way.
> 
> azathoth added to my forum member block list.


democracy is fascism


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 5, 2018)

ohhhkay...

Well, hostnames aside...  I concur with SirDice, azathoth; unless you explicitly know what the setting does, you shouldn't be implementing changes to the base OS.

I think it's the most basic logical systems security and stability policy you can implement...

I mean, you have a lot of people who work on this...  Granted, out of the box, FreeBSD isn't really meant to be a desktop OS, but that doesn't mean the committers aren't aware people use it for that purpose, and that, in the long-term, they'll lose (people who could become their) friends, and for some, their very way of life, the embodiment of their ideals, and/or the project or canvas into/onto which they decided to express, and invest themselves, their time, effort...

By copying settings without knowing what they do, nor who they're coming from, you're potentially exposing yourself to security risks, either maliciously, accidentally, or ignorantly; and you're potentially making things worse, and creating the opportunity for something to "just not work" in the future, long after you've forgotten the little change...  If it never happened to you, it's not fun to try to catch a bug in a big system like FreeBSD, and it's a lot less fun to realize that you wasted all that time and effort because of a setting you added yourself...

I think it's also not really disrespectful, but I don't think it's good for your ego...  Like, the fact that you let yourself do something like this might lead you to think that you can do more things like this in the future, and you'll end-up with a jumbled mess that you don't even understand, and I think that I speak for everyone when I say that that's "anti-FreeBSD".  I think one of the reasons people use FreeBSD over all other operating systems is because they want to understand how it works as best they can...

I know it's hard, I know sometimes it feels like giving-up is the best idea, I know it's complicated...  Believe me, I just decided to try and commit to FreeBSD for the third time, I think, maybe the 6th if you include the times I tried other POSIX OSs, and I don't really have anyone around me to think I'm cool because I have a terminal window on my desktop and can chat with my computer itself (not Cortana), and there's just sooo muuch to learn, and it's sooo hard to prioritize, and it feels like an insurmountable task that'll never end, and I'm not even sure if I'll ever even be able to at least make it stable, and be able to maintain it at an "at least usable" state...  But I'm actually going to try and install Windows 10 in bhyve...  I don't know why, it's instinct at this point...  I had to reset Windows 10, and I didn't want to have to re-configure everything knowing I'd have to reset again...  I felt like I was stuck in a loop, and I was setting myself up to waste my time...  It's instinct to want to go forward, and not get stuck in time loops...  And besides, it's just _not possible_ to do what I want to do in Windows...  Maybe some companies can sort of do sort of what I'd want, but _I_ can't do what _I_ want on anything else than FreeBSD...  But I understand you, sometimes I also wish someone would just do it all for me...  Maybe it's called TrueOS...  idk...

You know, sometimes you see guys riding cars with a door a different color, and weird engine modifications, and a spoiler that looks like it cost more than the car itself...  It's not that these guys are poor or don't know what they're doing, it's that they're driving a work in progress...  And what they drive isn't ever going to be a Nissan or a Civic anymore, it's _their_ car, _they_ built it from a body of a production vehicle, but maybe the engine has been entirely replaced piece by piece...  FreeBSD is kinda like that...  One day maybe you'll reach a point where you're happy with it, and you'll make an image, and that'll be your new starting point instead of the base distribution... and like paint on a car, you can write on a DVD: MyOS.

endspeech

*TL;DR:* I don't think it's a good idea to copy/paste settings you don't understand.

dismiss the crew, etc...


----------



## azathoth (Jan 5, 2018)

poorandunlucky said:


> ohhhkay...
> 
> Well, hostnames aside...  I concur with SirDice, azathoth; unless you explicitly know what the setting does, you shouldn't be implementing changes to the base OS.
> 
> ...






Well after 10+ years using linux I have a good sense of things.....I used I think a thread of yours and advice you got to put the setting above into action.
Its probably subjective but I think things are running a wee bit faster and downloads a lil faster.


```
# cat /etc/sysctl.conf
# $FreeBSD: releng/11.1/etc/sysctl.conf 112200 2003-03-13 18:43:50Z mux $
#
#  This file is read when going to multi-user and its contents piped thru
#  ``sysctl'' to adjust kernel values.  ``man 5 sysctl.conf'' for details.
#

# Uncomment this to prevent users from seeing information about processes that
# are being run under another UID.
security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
kern.maxfilesperproc=1048576
kern.maxvnodes=1048576
kern.maxfiles=1048576
kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224
kern.sched.slice=3
kern.sched.interact=5
kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=4096
kern.ipc.somaxconn=8192
```


As far as experiments with unix go, I have made many!!
I started with archlinux in what 2006 was it? and quickly found freebsd.  I knew then that redhat and solaris were inferior for my taste.
PKG was a great step forward as the arch pacman made it nice upgradeable all binary in one go.
FreeBSD is ahead in ZFS I think.
Archlinux since they got rid of thier nice installer is total manual pain to install and FreeBSD is as good or better so here I am.
I would like freebsd to eventually get to where pkg upgrade does all packages and treats os as just one...but not sure how practical that is.
The only things I miss are pharo.org and smalltalk which I am still ama amatuer at but seem powerful....esp www.aidaweb.si and www.seaside.st web frameworks...
I recently noticed someone put a freshport request in for pharo so that will be exciting.
FreeBSD is super solid.
I can feel the quality, and even after reading cat-v.org and trying openbsd I came back because openbsd just feels too slow esp when opening 30 tabs like I do in firefox.
As far as software goes.....
gonga.com
happstack.com
lisp on lines
ningle lisp web framework
werc.cat-v.org rc awk cgi appserver
facter furnace forth ish web framework
picolisp
swi prolog web app server
and smalltalk
all seem awesome fun experiments in making fast cool wesbites and software for commercial gov use and sale.
I dream of my own startup with 0 virtualization 0 SAN and freebsd and one of the above web tools powering everything in a non agile non devops way with ha-proxy load balancer and perhaps mogileFS on raid 0 bricks.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 6, 2018)

azathoth said:


> democracy is fascism



Anyone is free to have and pursue his/her own ideas, fortunately we've been given reason, which allows us to keep believe in what we think is right regardless of what others think, or wanted us to make believe in.
The problem here is that this is a neutral forum, and no political talk belongs here. The forum cannot afford being framed as politically oriented, or tolerant towards political advertisment, which is why you shall not post something like that, even if it's your hostname. You're wise-minded enough to knew this wouldn't have passed unnoticed, and still you did it, so just don't


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 6, 2018)

Sensucht94 The politics and religion and FreeBSD bashing and Linux promotion has been going on, here, for nearly a year where, in the past, this thread wouldn't have stayed around more than a few hours before being closed. It's the reason I no longer participate here.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 6, 2018)

getopt said:


> I deny any help for those related to any form of fascism.
> To the end of my life I'll fight fascism where it crosses my way.
> 
> azathoth added to my forum member block list.


Me too!


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 6, 2018)

azathoth said:


> Well after 10+ years using linux I have a good sense of things...


At the risk of going a bit offtopic but: no you don't. That is, not when it comes to FreeBSD. Not yet.

You're ignoring the fact that FreeBSD isn't the same as Linux. Although both may look the same (both are essentially a commandline based Unix-like OS) there's a _huge_ difference below the surface. So if you approach FreeBSD with the impression that your Linux expertise will help you out then you're gravely mistaken when it comes to tuning the OS.

With FreeBSD the best approach is the one using common sense: "_If it isn't broke don't try to fix it_". Because if you do start changing stuff "just because" then this may very well come to haunt you at a later time. For example: caching can speed things up, but when used inappropriately it can also create problems which could cause other kinds of problems, for example exploitable risks (like with the Intel bug).

Some of the items you're changing definitely have the potential to cause more harm than they're worth.


----------



## Sensucht94 (Jan 6, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Sensucht94 The politics and religion and FreeBSD bashing and Linux promotion has been going on, here, for nearly a year where, in the past, this thread wouldn't have stayed around more than a few hours before being closed. It's the reason I no longer participate here.



Honestly, I haven't noticed substantial changes from between 2-3 years ago and now, though surely strictness is not the same as once. I share your considerations regarding a different, potentially dangerous path, this forum may be taking..still, on the other hand, this is way far from freely speaking about Religion an Politics -related topics (maybe I missed something?).
It's not hard to understand how some recent happenings have deeply indisposed you and hold you back from actively attending the Forum. I think nobody here would deny you were on the right side (I'm the first), included our Forum admin, but, despite that, the one who's in charge of making rules be respected, had the duty to behave according to guidelines and not according to his own judgement..like the authority he represents and not like the person who might have taken your side. If fundamental guidelines for administering this forum happened not to be respected even once,  then many would start behaving the way they like. It Is to preserve what you're trying to defend too and feel nostalgic about, that IMHO some hateful measures were taken: If rules, weren't THE rules, Socrates wouldn't have let himself being forced to drink hemlock

This all to say that, I speak for myself,  your precious contribute to this forum would be still much appreciated in future


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 6, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Sensucht94 The politics and religion and FreeBSD bashing and Linux promotion has been going on, here, for nearly a year where, in the past, this thread wouldn't have stayed around more than a few hours before being closed. It's the reason I no longer participate here.



That's exactly how it was. If you posted  screenshot of OpenBSD you were out of line and likely called on it.

I'm very rule oriented but times change with the circumstances, the most glaring example the recent thread about is anyone using TrueOS on a laptop, That was left to stand and is probably the most read thread here in recent time due to subject matter, information provided, it being referenced in at least 2 forums I know of, the somewhat heated discussion and it was a wise move to let it stand IMO.

So why not continue make your point known, drhowarddrfine? You've always had intelligent and relevant input, and personally, I always read what you had to say.

The forum could benefit by your input, but will continue on either way, so who is losing out by you withholding yours? Are you punishing other users by withholding your comments that might possibly help? The forum in protest of more lax enforcement of rules? Linux is no longer being promoted like it was and you know what stance I took on that.

What's the reward in it for you? I stayed away for 2-3 years and it was still here when I got back.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 6, 2018)

Trihexagonal Sensucht94 I was banned for 30 days last September (twice?) for speaking out against those who violated those policies while those who violated the policies continued on. That is why I no longer participate for the first time in 15 or so years.

Thank you for the kind remarks.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 6, 2018)

I know you were. I was very vocal about my displeasure in the prostilization of Linux in the FreeBSD forum, too.

But it's not something I held onto or feelings I harbored. It's not worth the stress or effort required in keeping it alive.


----------



## rufwoof (Jan 6, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> I know you were. I was very vocal about my displeasure in the prostilization of Linux in the FreeBSD forum, too.
> 
> But it's not something I held onto or feelings I harbored. It's not worth the stress or effort required in keeping it alive.


Re-raises a near forgotten memory. drhowarddrfine contravened rules 2,3,4,6, such as adjusting to a personal attack sig. I questionably might have been in breach of rule 7, however that does specify that "questions" about other operating systems are prohibited, so simply posting a screenshot or discussing other systems is not really a breach of that rule (to this day I continue to run multi-boot options for both Linux and BSD). And after your displeasure vocalisation I removed those shots (despite no moderator having ever stated the need to do so).

Best as I can tell drhowarddrfine was a knowledgeable contributor to the forum. Sad that after the 30 day ban he hadn't cooled sufficiently to resume forum contributions, let alone after a year+. What with Report, Ignore and great moderation there is no need for members to have to resort to "take matters into their own hands". Live and let live, if we were all of the same mind it would be a dull world. In my book fascism = communism (single dominant leader within state control), I tolerantly care for neither myself, and simply dismissed the OP's choice to have one such statement as their user prompt.


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 7, 2018)

I find that I must second the advise that others have given.  It's best to leave the tunables to their default settings unless you are running into a problem with the default limits, which can happen depending on what you are doing.  In other words, if it's not broke, don't fix it.

Going off topic for a bit, many consider us Unix people to be masochists to which my response is once it is setup and working, you forget about it until something breaks.  I do a complete reformat and reinstall of my FreeBSD server on very major version advance and start clean.  I did it when I moved from 3.x to 4.1, 4.x to 5.1, etc... right up to just last month when I had a hardware failure and I moved from 10.3 to 11.1.  You will see truth to my statement when you review my posting history.  I use my own posts as references when I need to reinstall the system.  I should probably write this stuff down though.  Besides, once a question has been asked and answered once, no need to ask again.


----------



## scottro (Jan 7, 2018)

My general impression is that while a few people might say Linux is better--shucks, I say it when it comes to the desktop, we're way behind on wireless and graphics--is that there's a lot more Linux bashing to the point where it reminds me of the old Linux forums WinSlows and M$ and all the other somewhat tribalistic little dog barking at big dog stuff. 
Anyway, for those who hold grudges, it's like I tell my wife, who tends to stay angry at someone who bumped into her in the street or similar, there's an old story--I heard it as Buddhist monks, but I suspect it's universal.  Two monks are at a river, a pretty woman asks for help crossing.  One monk carries her on his back, the other saying how wrong this is, impurity, chastity, blah blah. 

They cross the river, the monk puts down the woman, she thanks him, and the two monks go on their way.  The offended monk keeps going on and on about how WRONG, goldurnit, his companion was to carry the woman.  The monk who carried her says, Well, shucks, (I don't know why I'm picturing them as southern, been watching too much Justified lately, but I digress), I put the woman down once we crossed the river.  You're still carrying her.
In the last few months, going through some serious medical issues also helps me realize how silly it can be to get into personal fights over operating systems, or judging those who do.  It does seem silly to come to these forums to praise Linux, but, quite honestly, while I'm sure you folks can put links (which I'm not going to look at, I believe y'all--sheesh, Ok, I'm NOT watching  Justified for a day or so), I still have to say that my general impression is that we are overly childish criticizing Linux, not praising it.


----------



## Snurg (Jan 7, 2018)

Taking over things/constructs without understanding their meaning is called cargo-culting.
However, maybe it is not as bad as one might think, there are other perspectives, too.
The important thing is, I think, to at least try to have some understanding what the configuration options actually do.
Else it is like shotgun debugging, which likely introduces more problems, as poorandunlucky pointed out well.


*Off-topic and tl;dr - mainly directed at drhowarddrfine and scottro - feel free to skip please*:

scottro Thank you for your well formulated thoughts. I am a bit hesitant to reply, but I think it is an important thing even if OT.
I esteem very much that you are one of these not very many guys who think much about how good social interaction works and what are the key points to achieve that. Your webpage contains at least one very interesting article about that topic. Taking things (too) personally, and/or having grudges, fires back, as you indirectly describe very well.

Regarding the Linux bashing you mention, I'd like to add some things. There was a thread about the question whether FreeBSD will ever adapt systemd. This thread, originally just a simple question, developed into Linux bashing and discussion about the mindset of leading Linux people. Although very interesting to many people, that thread got closed, and I guess some of my posts might have been a main reason for that.
Thinking about the administrator's motives, I come to the conclusion that his motivation in the end was to keep a sane culture of discussion that does not insult people (or make them feel insulted, even that was not intended), and to avoid the impression to external (i.e. not FreeBSD using) visitors that this might be just a Linux bashing forum. Like, say, a fanclub forum of Team A bashing Team B and its fans. And such is not constructive in any way.

And what I would like to emphasize in that example: The admin commented clear, blunt but respectful-worded why he deleted my posts he found inappropriate. I am quite sure that when I had been young still, I'd have taken that personally, considering my background coming from a dysfunctional family dominated by a malign narcissistic (psychopathic) mother. So I naturally inherited less social competence than people growing up in healthier circumstances, to the degree that I am not really sure whether I am a sociopath myself. Not a nice feeling, but I cannot deny myself that it might be true. And I do not want to be such, I can assure you.

And so I learned to ask myself, why does this or that disturb me so personally? And in the conclusion I found another so-to-say "bad programming" of myself that I need -and want - to correct. This helps me to get rid of sociopathic and narcissistic relics from education. And this again makes me calmer, more relaxed, and more equilibrated. This pays off.
*So I apologize to everybody, as I believe my posts have at least contributed to the admin's decision to close that thread. This was not my intention.*

The core point what I would like to point at: In the process of trying to neutralize my narcissism,_ I learned that it is more helpful for me, if I try to find out what offended people, than to take their reaction personally._
And what I learned also, that it is more constructive to try avoid things that offend people, instead find other, more constructive, ways to address problems.
Thus I think it's a good thing to think about what made me feel grudgy, instead of stagnating in grudgy feelings.

drhowarddrfine, it was actually _you_ who who made me aware of the importance of keeping politics out of the discussions here.

Some time ago I made a political comment something that US globalism politics aren't liked everywhere in the world (forgot what in detail). 
You reacted very emotional, praising the US in a way that illustrated me very figuratively how little you know about how some things are perceived very differently from foreign perspective. 
Your reaction made me regret having written a poltically colored comment, because I saw that it was only divisive. 
You obviously felt very upset, and it was obvious to me that you know little to nothing how American politics are being perceived in, say, some Middle East countries, and thus are unable to understand their perspectives.
Thus, to not put more fuel into the fire, I refrained from replying to your upset comments and took care to _never again word anything politically-colored.
_
I could have been warned/banned for that. However I have to admit that the infractions because of why you were banned were way, way worse.
For example, answering a (perceived) insult with even bigger ones is destructive behaviour that can result in fractionization and fragmentation of the forum community. 
There would have been better ways to handle this, like using the report button. 
So I kindly ask you to try to see things from the admin's perspective. 
Maybe you'll then recognize that his action was _not directed against your person, but against a particular behavior_.
And as soon as you recognize this, your grudges will probably dissolve.
I myself profited much by losing grudges, and I am sure you would too.

So I hope this tl;dr post will help you achieve that, as I highly esteem your posts (at least these that are on-topic) and would like you to continue to participate in the forum.

admin I am not sure whether it's OK to post this, as it is OT and regards psychology. So I am not sure whether this is in line with your rules. But I can assure you I don't intend to insult/hurt anybody or be divisive. So please feel free to delete if you find that inappropriate. (I will take this then as sign you do not want posts that regard psychological things, and respect that). Thank you.


----------



## scottro (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm not an admin, but any post that praises me or my pages is OK in my book.  

I will add one thing to what I consider, (all joking aside), a well-written post.  A lot of times, the things that make us angry show a lot more about ourselves than they do about whatever it is that's angering us.


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, I was the one who started the systemd thread.  Besides, let's keep the politics out of the thread.  With that being said, my philosophy is the right tool for the job at hand.  You are not going to use a sledge hammer to push a thumbtack on the bulletin board at work, or use a screwdriver to pound in a nail.  And you are not going to use IOS to run an eCommerce site like Amazon.  FreeBSD has primary applications that it is optimized for.  Same thing with Linux, Windows, Mac OSX, IOS, Android, etc....

Every OS has its strengths and weaknesses.


Now, to the topic on hand...tunables are just that: tunables.  Run-time parameters to adjust limits within the operating system.  They are real-time and require no reboot to take effect.  Take care with them though.  Screwing with them without fully understanding what they do and/or the implications of the setting can set one up for some major headache if something breaks.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 8, 2018)

Snurg said:


> drhowarddrfine, it was actually _you_ who who made me aware of the importance of keeping politics out of the discussions here.
> 
> Some time ago I made a political comment something that US globalism politics aren't liked everywhere in the world (forgot what in detail).
> You reacted very emotional, praising the US in a way that illustrated me very figuratively how little you know about how some things are perceived very differently from foreign perspective.


Because it was directed at me, incorrectly, is the only reason I am replying this one time only.

I probably replied in an outrageous way in the same way whatever statement you made was equally outrageous and offending, even more so, to prove the point I was trying to make. That political and religious postings have no place here. I was probably trying to get the thread closed by posting such a thing but I was not banned for that but for protesting against such things.

I have been on these boards, including its predecessors, for 14 years and don't need instruction on how it works.

I will not respond to this as this, too, has no place on this board or in this thread.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2018)

Maelstorm said:


> Now, to the topic on hand...tunables are just that: tunables. Run-time parameters to adjust limits within the operating system. They are real-time and require no reboot to take effect. Take care with them though. Screwing with them without fully understanding what they do and/or the implications of the setting can set one up for some major headache if something breaks.


It comes down to the old mantra; don't try to fix what isn't broken 

In order words, don't tune for the sake of tuning.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 10, 2018)

Let's keep this thread on-topic, please.  If it goes too far into the weeds of political argumentation, then it'll be closed.

The question is whether or not certain fine-tunings are still relevant.  Let's have a discussion around that.


----------



## Maelstorm (Jan 11, 2018)

phoenix said:


> Let's keep this thread on-topic, please.  If it goes too far into the weeds of political argumentation, then it'll be closed.
> 
> The question is whether or not certain fine-tunings are still relevant.  Let's have a discussion around that.



I agree.

In my, albeit limited, experience, I haven't needed to use any of the tunables since maybe 4.x.  However, there are some that are generally used though.  One common one that comes to mind is kern.securelevel.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2018)

Maelstorm said:


> One common one that comes to mind is kern.securelevel.


I would argue that this particular setting doesn't tune anything, it's a security setting. But I regard tuning as something dealing with performance (getting the most out of the available resources), not so much security. Like tuning a car makes it go faster, not safer. Security settings are a different kind of configuration which I generally call hardening.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 14, 2018)

reporting in on this issue:
When I remove the settings and subjective try my typical 40 tab chrome and transmission-qt5 downloading I found the defaults feel slower.
This sysctl.conf setup feels faster noticably.
I also tend to use browser pluin to capture movie clips.
I have bittorrents going ang maybe 10 clips downlaoding at same time as browsing variety of sites with youtube msic playing.
icewm desktop 11.1 amd64 16g ram 6x3.2ghz cpu 2x500g sas zfsroot and torrents going to 5t external ufs softupdate usb drive running at usb2 speed since freebsd doesn't seem to run my blue tab usb3 expansion card at usb3 speed.
Network is cabled to local router 6m down 1m up.

```
security.bsd.see_other_uids=0
sysctl kern.maxfilesperproc=1048576
sysctl kern.maxvnodes=1048576
sysctl kern.maxfiles=1048576
sysctl kern.sched.preempt_thresh=224
sysctl kern.sched.slice=3
sysctl kern.sched.interact=5
sysctl kern.ipc.soacceptqueue=4096
sysctl kern.ipc.somaxconn=8192
```


----------



## azathoth (Jan 14, 2018)

I sometimes see waiting for socket in a progress line at bottom of chrome.....when downloading many clips......is there a way to raise that limit in chrome or something?


----------



## azathoth (Jan 15, 2018)

Went back to 0 config in /etc/sysctl.conf

Still everything ok.

I notice i/o lagging when I have bittorrent going.......and I try and save new clips.


----------



## Datapanic (Jan 16, 2018)

I just add as needed, one of my favorites is:


```
# Disable Power Button
hw.acpi.power_button_state=NONE
```

Because more than once I've accidentally hit the power button on my big FreeBSD / NAS server while moving it around on the rack.


----------



## azathoth (Jan 16, 2018)

Datapanic said:


> I just add as needed, one of my favorites is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


What do you think of those configs params above?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 19, 2018)

rufwoof said:


> Live and let live, if we were all of the same mind it would be a dull world.



You're alright with me, rufwoof. I don't have a problem with you.

Just so you don't think differently.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Jan 19, 2018)

azathoth said:


> reporting in on this issue:
> When I remove the settings and subjective try my typical 40 tab chrome and transmission-qt5 downloading I found the defaults feel slower.
> This sysctl.conf setup feels faster noticably.
> I also tend to use browser pluin to capture movie clips.
> ...




In my experience, tabs in browser is affected by kern.sched.preempt_thresh=[>default].

That's the only setting I know for a fact does something, even if I don't know exactly what it does.

EDIT: There's also this thread of mine that could be of interest to you: Thread 63388


----------

